# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Выгрузить справочник

## Dim2010

Всем привет!! Может кто подскажетИ
Ситуация такая в 8.1 есть 2 базы..первая БП..она полная и полностью рабочая. Втарая ЗУП...она новая и пока ещё пустая.. 
Подскажите можно ли как то выгрузить справочьники из БП..и поместить в ЗУП...поятно что не все а например Сотрудники.
Зарание благодарю.

Ещё один вапрос...есть БП.. в ней 2 пользователя. Но ей давно непользовались и забыли пароли а фаилик с ними потеряли. Можно ли как нить их сбросить или удалить. Зарание спасибо.

Жду любую инфу по данным вапросам.
Платформа у меня 8.1.15.14  конф 1.6.28.2

----------


## Darly

> Подскажите можно ли как то выгрузить справочьники из БП..и поместить в ЗУП


Сервис / Обмен данными с ЗиУП / Выгрузка в ЗиУП

----------


## Dim2010

> Сервис / Обмен данными с ЗиУП / Выгрузка в ЗиУП


Спасибо про это я вкурсе  в БП это есть ..да я выгрузил в файлик ...всё впорядке...только при заходе в ЗУП открываю обмен данными. там нету вкладке Уневерсальный обмен данными в формате XML.
Может я что то упустил?...Может это одельный модуль и он отдельно подключаеться?...если нетрудо подскажите кто нить?

----------

